# Can't insert pictures into posts



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

@Lorian

When I select "insert image from URL", put the link in and press "insert into post" it just hangs.

Does it all the time and it's a pain. Haven't been able to post a pic from an URL since the new upgrade.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

It does the same for me (using Firefox).


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

And me, (Chrome)


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Likewise in ff


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

and me


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

Been Shite all day


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

NoGutsNoGlory said:


> @Lorian
> 
> When I select "insert image from URL", put the link in and press "insert into post" it just hangs.
> 
> ...





Ultrasonic said:


> It does the same for me (using Firefox).





Gary29 said:


> And me, (Chrome)





Dazza said:


> Likewise in ff





Incredible Bulk said:


> and me





Frandeman said:


> Been Shite all day


Does this still happen? It should have been fixed in an upgrade that I installed a few days ago.


----------



## Frandeman (Mar 24, 2014)

> Does this still happen? It should have been fixed in an upgrade that I installed a few days ago.


No anymore for me...
Pictures coming fine


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Works now


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Working now


----------



## Armitage Shanks (Jul 7, 2014)

Just tetsting


----------

